# Cats sign Sessions and Augustin signs w/ Pacers



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

An upgrade I suppose. Hard to know what to think until we see the numbers. Sessions is really a backup and this doesn't make a huge difference. At least he is a legit point guard, which is something we really did not have. I would expect DJ to shoot better on a better team honestly. He has a great stroke.



> The Charlotte Bobcats have an agreement in principle to sign veteran point guard Ramon Sessions, an informed source told the Observer Thursday.
> A contract signing is expected soon, as Sessions was traveling Thursday and unavailable to finish paperwork. The Observer first reported the Bobcats’ interest in signing Sessions Wednesday night.
> Sessions, a native of Myrtle Beach, will be playing for his fifth NBA team. The 6-foot-3 point guard has averaged 11.1 points and five assists over his NBA career, shooting 45 percent from the field.
> 
> ...


http://www.cbssports.com/nba/blog/eye-on-basketball/19572433/report-pacers-sign-dj-augustin


> D.J. Augustin went from being a restricted free agent for the Charlotte Bobcats to a point guard for the Indiana Pacers in about an hour.
> After signing Ramon Sessions, the Bobcats removed Augustin's qualifying offer Thursday afternoon signaling something was coming. And it did as the Pacers have signed Augustin to a one-year $3.5 million deal, according to the Indy Star.
> The Pacers completed a trade on Wednesday sending point guard Darren Collison to the Mavericks in exchange for center Ian Mahinmi. Indiana already has re-signed point guard George Hill to a multi-year deal, but obviously is looking for more depth.
> Augustin, 24, was drafted ninth overall by the Bobcats in 2008. Last season he averaged 11.1 points, a career-high 6.4 assists and 2.3 rebounds per game.
> ...


----------

